# BavSound E90 speaker install video?



## gregthomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Can anyone direct me to video showing the installation procession for the Bavarian Soundwerks E90 speaker upgrade? Trying to figure out if I'm up for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

We are working on getting the video up on our site. Our current host believes we are 'uploading duplicates' since we currently have so many door panel removal videos. Soon we will host everything directly on the site and it will make it much easier.

With that said the install can be completed 100% without the video as the PDF guide is the complete install.

Shoot me an email or give me a call if you have any other questions!


----------



## gregthomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Thing is, the pdf instructions keep urging the reader to check out the video! But maybe I can handle the install.


----------

